# Getting into LOTOJA?



## bigskychuck

Does anyone know how riders are currently picked for this ride? 

I've heard that it's currenlty random (after age and category considerations are taken into effect), by lottery, except for the riders that have done it multiple times before? Whereas until recently riders who had done it before were more likely to get in? 

I would like to plan to do it this year, and I've done it once before, but I don't know with any certainty whether I should count on that....


----------



## thegr8bambino86

To be honest it is just the luck of the draw mostly. If you enter in the lottery early I have heard that it gives you the best chance but who knows. You can also enter a team or sponsored group for more money. I think those are your only two options to be honest. good luck to you, I will try my luck this year as well. For more info click here L O T O J A 2 0 1 3 and it should answer some questions.


----------



## bigskychuck

Thanks.


----------



## Alfonsina

I think huntsman heroes are a shoe in, used to be for $1K.


----------



## Clipped_in

bigskychuck said:


> I would like to plan to do it this year, and I've done it once before....


How long ago did you last do it?


----------



## bigskychuck

I did it this year (2013). I guess 66% of the spots are given to people that have ridden it before. I've only gotten in 1 of the 2 yrs I've tried, but in 2014 I'll be in a smaller potential group of entrees, I think.


----------



## jjcools

*Why*



bigskychuck said:


> I did it this year (2013). I guess 66% of the spots are given to people that have ridden it before. I've only gotten in 1 of the 2 yrs I've tried, but in 2014 I'll be in a smaller potential group of entrees, I think.


Why do you think there will be a smaller group? I am going to give it a shot this year. Fingers crossed...


----------



## bigskychuck

Last year I was in a large citizen class group (I think 160 riders); I have a birthday next month and will move into the next oldest group, which looks like it has about half as many riders......


----------



## Clyde250

Generally sign up for later start times in the competitive groups and your odds increase. You can also sign up as a woman in the Cat 4's and you are guaranteed to get in.


----------



## Alfonsina

Clyde250 said:


> Generally sign up for later start times in the competitive groups and your odds increase. You can also sign up as a woman in the Cat 4's and you are guaranteed to get in.


 I know this is going to sound dumb, but you just decide you are a cat 4 woman? Do you have to qualify that in any way with other races/rides? ? I have heard that too (about guaranteed entry).


----------



## bigskychuck

Men can enter cat 5, and women cat 4, w/o any qualifying times, as those are the entry categories. You can go to The Official Website - USA Cycling and buy an annual license, or many rides give you a 1 day license for a nominal fee (I think LOTOJA does that, perhaps even for the citizen's class ride).


----------



## Clyde250

Alfonsina said:


> I know this is going to sound dumb, but you just decide you are a cat 4 woman? Do you have to qualify that in any way with other races/rides? ? I have heard that too (about guaranteed entry).


You might have to do a one day license. But as far as I know Cat 4 for women is the same as Cat 5 for men. All the ladies that I know that have registered to race it have gotten in. First time. The women's competitive field is pretty small.


----------

